# Large Bird Cage Conversion to Rat cage



## whiteratty (May 26, 2017)

This cage I've bought for maximum space for the most amount of rats that has narrow sturdy bars available on the market here in Australia. It's 140cm (H) MINUS stand so maybe 120?? x 84cm(L) x 57cm(W). (47.2" H x 33" L X 22.44" W)

I'm wanting to modify it and put in a partition in the middle for boys and girls separation. But the door would open to both unless I could put something in front of one side of the levels while I deal with the other level. If I do this I Could fit 4 female and 5 male divided. Has anyone done a Partition in their cage in a way they would recommend? I'm looking into it this week. Thanks


----------



## Asteria (Jul 6, 2016)

You can use wire shelving and zip tie it to separate the levels and layer coroflute (found at bunnings) on top, but it's going to be such a pain to clean. I have this exact cage for my birds and the tiny door is a really nuisance during cleaning. 

There are plenty of better cages on the market here in Aus. I personally would save the money and buy a ferret kingdom cage, it's super popular here and is like the AU/NZ equivalent of a critter nation. (You can buy it from Puppy Power here). Even just looking on gumtree you could find a lot of great ferret cages or large bird cages really cheap or already altered, check out the facebook page Rat Lovers Australia: Buy, Sell, Swap.










I got this cage second hand, the original cage can be bought from City Farmers/Pet Stock. The individual levels are made from a rack I got from big W, I ziptie the rack and add a sheet of coroflute/corrugated plastic and then I have my fleece on top with an absorbent puppy pad from kmart underneath.


----------

